# 1+4 Shift



## Marty (Oct 7, 2004)

Should the light come on even though I have traction control on?


----------



## rcline33 (Oct 6, 2004)

Yes, it doesn't matter if T/C is on or off.


----------



## Marty (Oct 7, 2004)

rcline33 said:


> Yes, it doesn't matter if T/C is on or off.




Thank you!


----------

